# Watch a 4-year-old drive a dump truck by remote control



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2015)

OK, it's been a while since I had this much fun watching a 2 minute video. This should really make your day!

*This link briefly explains it and then scroll down to the YouTube video.*
*http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/04/4-year-old-remote-drive-dump-truck/*

Lots of overhead drone video, GoPro, etc. They obviously put a LOT of work into this promotion!! Enjoy!


----------



## dhr90 (Dec 5, 2015)

A life size remote control vehicle is every childs dream! Lucky thing. Well shot, and the truck is very well made too it seems!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2015)

I led a deprived childhood..... Mom and Dad never let me drive.....

THIS IS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 5, 2015)

I bet Sophie loved it too.

I wonder if she'll find it hard to get car insurance when she grows up?
Her driving record isn't too hot now!


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

A pleasure to watch. ;D

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Rusty. 
Wow, thanks for sharing, looks like she had a blast driving that truck around. So do we think they told her to hit everything she could, or was she told to avoid hitting things and then behaved like any four year old told not to do something! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome video/ad, although that was quite obviously staged. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roo (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Rusty! Volvo have been doing some out there spots for some time. This link is to one where they use a hamster to steer the truck ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N87uxyDQT0


----------

